# Mutter Gewinde Autoventil - woher?



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Mutter, die ich auf ein Autoventil drauschrauben kann.

Das Gewinde hat ja leider eine andere Steigung wie bei einer herkömmlichen M6 Mutter.

Kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich sowas herbekomme bzw. nach was ich im net suchen muss um sowas zu finden?

Danke.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2012)

Entweder einen Schlauch mit Autoventil fÃ¼r â¬5,95 kaufen oder beim freundlichen FahrradhÃ¤ndler um die Ecke aus der WÃ¼hlkiste.
Ãberwurfmutter ist die richtige Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich suche allerdings keinen Überwurfring, sondern eine richtige Mutter mit Sechkant.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## --- (15. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2012)

VG 8x32 (0,794)32   DIN 7756 Überwurfmutter Dunlop-/Auto-Ventil

http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/fahrradgewinde.php


----------



## prince (15. Januar 2012)

Muss die Mutter aus Stahl sein oder kann sie auch aus Alu oder Messing sein?
Wenn sie aus Alu oder Messing sein kann, nimm eine Sechskant-Ventilkappe und drehe das geschlossene Ende ab.
Messing: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Premium-Ventilkappen-Messing-Chrom-HEXADOME/dp/B005A2I4YM"]4er Set Premium Auto Ventilkappen (Messing + Chrom) HEXADOME Valve Caps: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]

Alu: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Ventilkappen-Aluminium-Ventilkappe-Motorrad-Fahrrad/dp/B001QM2QQ2"]5 Stück ALU Ventilkappen Aluminium Ventilkappe Auto Motorrad Bike Fahrrad grün: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]


----------



## memphis35 (16. Januar 2012)

Da  http://gewindebohrer.de/shop/catalog/index.php?language=de  bekommst du die Ventilgewindebohrer zum selbermachen 

Mfg  35


----------



## prince (16. Januar 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Da  http://gewindebohrer.de/shop/catalog/index.php?language=de  bekommst du die Ventilgewindebohrer zum selbermachen
> 
> Mfg  35



165,- Euro


----------



## memphis35 (16. Januar 2012)

Heißt doch immer das gutes Werkzeug was kostet und da kommt sicher noch die Mwst. drauf . 

Mfg  35


----------



## prince (16. Januar 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Heißt doch immer das gutes Werkzeug was kostet und da kommt sicher noch die Mwst. drauf .
> 
> Mfg  35



Nein, hab nachgeschaut ist mit Mwst.


----------



## bAd_taSte (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn die MwSt schon mit drin ist, dann ist es natürlich ein wahres Schnäppchen 

Ich war auch auf der Suche nach einer Mutter mit Autoventilgewinde, und es ist in der Tat die beste Lösung (auf die ich selbst natürlich nicht gekommen bin ) sich einfach ne fertige Kappe zu kaufen und abzudrehen!
Also danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragavendra (8. November 2017)

Halo zusammen,

Gibt es hier neue Erkenntnisse? Ich suche nämlich auch eine Sechskant-Mutter für eine Autoventil. Abdrehen ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit aber vielleicht hat ja auch jemand gefunden, wo man sowas kaufen kann?


----------



## memphis35 (8. November 2017)

Wirf die Googlesuche an .


----------



## ragavendra (8. November 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Hab ich gemacht und nichts passendes gefunden...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. November 2017)

Schlauch für Moped kaufen


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2017)

Beim Reifenhändler für lau oder Ventil für Schlauchlosreifen z.B.  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-2-Stuck...s-fur-Motorrad-Fahrrad-ATV-Bike-/262492235708


----------



## Altmetal (8. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Beim Reifenhändler


Den wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Aber da muss man ja rausgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisma (8. November 2017)

Ist aber echt nicht ganz so einfach etwas zu finden wenn man bestellen möchte.


----------



## DONECAN (27. November 2019)

Auf ebay..








						72mm Gewindebohrer Mund 3 Schneide Passend Für Schrader Ventil Vorbau Taper  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 72mm Gewindebohrer Mund 3 Schneide Passend Für Schrader Ventil Vorbau Taper bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## --- (27. November 2019)

DONECAN schrieb:


> Auf ebay..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artikelstandort: Shenzhen, China


----------

